
Iceland's government collapses - kristjanmik
http://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/news/politics_and_society/2017/09/15/iceland_s_government_collapses/
======
quuquuquu
Let's hope the Pirate Party can win this time and finally set up an internet
haven for the world.

Iceland has not had an unscathed government since before 2007!!

------
bryanrasmussen
so if you lose honor you can't be employed?

~~~
kristjanmik
Yes, one can easily be employed again. However, there are some jobs that will
be unavailable, like being a lawyer and working with children.

